# Panel Keys



## Voltech

Going to be doing a remodel job on about a 15,000 sq ft strip mall store. ( From liquid store to a pet store/groomer) the owner called an inspector to see what he needed to have done to get the power turned on. So we went and squared everything up yesterday and called the inspector back for today. We where his last stop. He failed us for not having the keys to the panel covers, so we could lock them when we are working. (we will not be working there for a few more days.) I asked him if I could lock all the breakers that didn't need to be on. Or even go get some keys from the SH. All the owner needed was some light and pugs so he could do some clean up over the weekend. Had I not went next door and got a key from there panel the guy was not going to turn the power on until Monday.

I know I should have keys, but come on...!


----------



## Murphy

no offense to the inspectors on here..but they sure can be a pain in the nuts


----------



## mattsilkwood

I carry a square d key, a cuttler hammer key and a siemans key. That covers just about anything I ever work on. Why couldn't you use a lock out on the breakers? And since when does an inspector have anything to do with that kind of thing? His job is the nec and nothing else.


----------



## Toronto Sparky

I thought every electrician carried keys to most panels? I know my self that I walked on an angle from the weight of all the keys I may need during a call.. 
As for the Inspection guy.. Hmmm.. Never seen a panel lock that can't by jimmied quite easily.. Esp. when most guys on site are carrying tools.. And he wants you to use the panel lock as protection?


----------



## 480sparky

I carry around a few keys.








​


----------



## Toronto Sparky

480sparky said:


> I carry around a few keys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


WHAT? No Elevator keys? :whistling2: I do see a set of those master padlock keys.. Gotta love them.. few Abus too


----------



## 480sparky

Toronto Sparky said:


> WHAT? No Elevator keys? :whistling2: I do see a set of those master padlock keys.. Gotta love them.. few Abus too



Trust me. There's a few fireman keys in there.

Abus?


----------



## TOOL_5150

480sparky said:


> I carry around a few keys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


so how much would it cost me to get a copy of all thise keys?

~Matt


----------



## manchestersparky

Your inspector is off base. 

I always had rings of keys in the truck. I still have all those keys.
They look just like 480's. 
I have keys to most every electric panel, most every F/A fire panel and equipment, A poop pot of master padlock keys, keys for building electric rooms/ bathrooms, master keys that various General Contractors use during construction, keys for most backhoes and skid steer's, keys for most lifts. I have some keys I have flippin clue what they are to. I have keys for a certain contractors dump truck and bucket truck.
My latest collection is combinations to the various locks on cell site gates.
I'm up to about 12 now.


----------



## 480sparky

TOOL_5150 said:


> so how much would it cost me to get a copy of all thise keys?
> 
> ~Matt


I have no clue. I'm sure a locksmith would end up making a fudge factory out of his Fruit of the Looms if I walked in and said, "Gimme one of each."


----------



## Bob Badger

Voltech said:


> Going to be doing a remodel job on about a 15,000 sq ft strip mall store. ( From liquid store to a pet store/groomer) the owner called an inspector to see what he needed to have done to get the power turned on. So we went and squared everything up yesterday and called the inspector back for today. We where his last stop. He failed us for not having the keys to the panel covers, so we could lock them when we are working. (we will not be working there for a few more days.) I asked him if I could lock all the breakers that didn't need to be on. Or even go get some keys from the SH. All the owner needed was some light and pugs so he could do some clean up over the weekend. Had I not went next door and got a key from there panel the guy was not going to turn the power on until Monday.
> 
> I know I should have keys, but come on...!


Ask the inspector for a code cite, otherwise he can want all day.

There is no requirement for a lock or even a door over the breakers.


----------



## drsparky

I have a bucket of keys in my service truck, must be 150 of them, and they are all labeled.:thumbsup:


----------



## Toronto Sparky

drsparky said:


> I have a bucket of keys in my service truck, must be 150 of them, and they are all labeled.:thumbsup:



But... Labels take all the fun out of it..


----------



## mikeh32

i only have the telco keys, cell site combos, and every single cash register and atm key made.....


----------



## JoeKP

480sparky said:


> I have no clue. I'm sure a locksmith would end up making a fudge factory out of his Fruit of the Looms if I walked in and said, "Gimme one of each."


i want a copy of the most used ones!


----------



## Speedy Petey

Bob Badger said:


> Ask the inspector for a code cite, otherwise he can want all day.
> 
> There is no requirement for a lock or even a door over the breakers.


Agree completely.

It bothers me when inspectors make up rules according to their own agenda.


----------



## 480sparky

JoeKP said:


> i want a copy of the most used ones!



Maybe I should make up sets of copies of them and sell them in bulk.


----------



## Grimlock

480sparky said:


> Maybe I should make up sets of copies of them and sell them in bulk.


Actually I bet you really could sell key lots on eBay and make a few bucks. Have a starting bid that covers your key copying costs and includes a couple bucks for your time. Could be worth considering.


----------



## BadContact

I used to have a crapload of keys, especially Masterlock keys. 

I replaced them all with a couple of bump keys. Professionally made bump keys are cheap as hell.


----------



## Grimlock

BadContact said:


> I used to have a crapload of keys, especially Masterlock keys.
> 
> I replaced them all with a couple of bump keys. Professionally made bump keys are cheap as hell.


What's a "Bump key"?


----------



## JayH

480sparky said:


> I carry around a few keys.


 
Those look like the High Rise maintenence man set that should come on the retractable cable leash.


----------



## Bob Badger

JayH said:


> Those look like the High Rise maintenence man set that should come on the retractable cable leash.


----------



## BadContact

Grimlock said:


> What's a "Bump key"?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lock_bumping

Google it for a wealth of info.


----------



## Toronto Sparky

Those little guns work well too. 
I don't know the name of them but they are a thin rod with a trigger handle that works like a bump key but works on all bumpable locks.

I did used to carry a (home made) master pad lock bump key @ work.. Came in handy when some fool chained up their ladders right where you have to work.. Or locked off a man lift.


----------



## BadContact

Toronto Sparky said:


> I did used to carry a (home made) master pad lock bump key @ work.. Came in handy when some fool chained up their ladders right where you have to work.. Or locked off a man lift.


I still carry an M1 bump key on my keychain. I tried to make one, but it didn't come out right so I ordered one for about $4. I've never come to a Master Lock that I can't open in a couple seconds. It definitely helps in this line of work in which you never know the key number for the gangbox on some unknown job they sent you to.


----------



## JoeKP

where can you order one, i think I might get one...


----------



## mikeh32

just from that video...
http://www.probumpkeys.com/Bump-Key-Sets_c_2.html

i have a small pick set i got awhile back that works well


----------



## BadContact

I forget where I ordered mine from, but the link above looks good.


----------



## TOOL_5150

Interesting. This could be handy in times where a disconnect is locked on, and you need to work on the load side of it.

~Matt


----------



## Voltech

480sparky said:


> I carry around a few keys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


I bet I have lost more keys than that....:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky

Voltech said:


> I bet I have lost more keys than that....:laughing:



Sorry to hear you can't get into your house tonight. Got AAA?


----------



## Voltech

480sparky said:


> Sorry to hear you can't get into your house tonight. Got AAA?


Nah.......the wife installed me a door lock that has a combination...


----------

